

Love in the time of surveillance: How to easily fix the surveillance state - AlexeiSadeski
http://alexeisadeski.wordpress.com/2013/06/08/love-in-the-time-of-surveillance/

======
e3pi
> One reason that police are required to obtain warrants and follow certain
> arcane procedures is to ensure that it is not people which are being
> investigated, but crimes.

The perfect crime is one no one knows, including oneself, or will ever know,
occured.

Big data scraping everything and archiving data (forever?) violates this semi-
golden rule. Everyone now has a rap sheet. We're all criminals and at anytime
may be prosecuted, found lawfully guilty and punished up to the full extent of
sentencing guidelines.

Corrections Corporation of America(CCA)`Equal Opportunity Enslaver' needs a
new logo of a full spectrum rainbow entering a clear glass prism and a
coherent light beam exiting into a jail cell.

"See Clearly Jail Quickly(tm)"

